# Moles.



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

I have tried in the past with various traps but no joy. Last few years I have used a professional and he doesn't come cheap. This year he didn't show up so it got me thinking. A couple of year's back I bought some traps from Trapline in the states after watching the videos on Utube. They have been sitting in the shed ever since.

Now last weekend a mole crossed a boundary with me. He came in from the field and started digging in my garden!

Yesterday I deployed the Trapline traps. I just got home from the office today, less than 24 hours, and Bingo.

Well pleased and I thought it worth sharing as these critters drive me nuts.

I will post the pictures of the kill in a moment so look no further if you are a mole fan........................ :yes:

Here we go......................... :clap:










A quick kill bang on target.


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Get another one and you have a pair of gloves. :biggrin:


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

Poor things, but did remind me of this.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Later,
William


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Once again for a a bit of accommodation and a few curries for him I can offer you the services of Bill. He can dig for England, has the heart of a lion and mice, rats, rabbits, the odd fox and Bill is game, he even had a go at a passing horse and trap a couple of weeks ago. Moles wouldn't be a problem for him and he'll bring his mate BoBo the Clown with him if you need any stray trespassing kids sorting out.

:biggrin:


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Nice to see that people arent as sensitive on here about dead moles to :whistling:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

If you get a few you can JOIN THE ARISTOCRACY AND HAVE A WAISTCOAT MADE :yes:

But they do aerate the soil a bit for free - - don't bother me at all :nono:

(The saying is

As black as the Earl of Haig's Waistcoat

and is probly quite unPC nowadays :yes: )


----------



## Lionel Richtea (Aug 24, 2013)

"The only good mole is a dead mole."

Oh no. Sorry, for 'mole' read 'Indians.'

Must get back to my Western on the Family Channel.


----------



## ProperTidy (Mar 10, 2014)

I had a cat once, right old bruiser, that caught a mole.

Also took him to vet once cos thought a dog had had him... Vet said it was a fox but what was unusual was the wounds were on the front. He'd stood his ground and fought the bugger.

Hard as nails.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

ProperTidy said:


> I had a cat once, right old bruiser, that caught a mole.
> 
> Also took him to vet once cos thought a dog had had him... Vet said it was a fox but what was unusual was the wounds were on the front. He'd stood his ground and fought the bugger.
> 
> Hard as nails.


Surprisingly although we are close to the town center there have been a couple of foxes going along the bit of waste ground nearby recently, maybe the lure of tons of half eaten takeaway food chucked all over the place on a night might be the attraction. As for cats, someone moved in along the road with three feral mangy looking things that never seem to go indoors, the couple in the flat upstairs found one of them in there bedroom the other week, Bill has his eye on them, so far none of them have ventured into his bit of garden. There have been a couple of staring down matches but so far they've kept their distance.

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Yeah I could do with a dog. I have working cats but its rare they take a mole. They take rats no problem but never eat one. They seem to know whats good for them.

It can be an emotive subject. I was just excited that after so much time and effort I got one. Just about to order a kit, now I know how to do it.

I have a Fox trap and a Larsen trap but I will spare everyone the pictures................... :biggrin:


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

PC-Magician said:


> Get another one and you have a pair of gloves. :biggrin:


I got another one this morning. I am saving up for the trousers............... :thumbsup:


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

could make a willie warmer.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Haggis said:


> could make a willie warmer.


Not for a Londoner................................ :yahoo:


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Why do Londoners not have one ,that why you all sit down to pee :taunt:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

:laugh:

Later,
William


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

No luck today but at least those 2 will cover me bell end.................................... :yahoo: :yahoo:


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

then you will have two moles on the bell ,that need removing by the unsteady hand of a surgeon


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

A lad I work with does this in his spare time even has mole number plate on his Land rover also shoots foxes rabbits etc.


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

mcb2007 said:


> then you will have two moles on the bell ,that need removing by the unsteady hand of a surgeon


Embarrassing bodies on TV should cover this. Man with large mound seeks mole man for comfort and possible friendship. Willing to pay.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

bowie said:


> A lad I work with does this in his spare time even has mole number plate on his Land rover also shoots foxes rabbits etc.


I wonder what bore with which you would shoot moles? :wink:

Later,
William


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

> bowie said:
> 
> 
> > A lad I work with does this in his spare time even has mole number plate on his Land rover also shoots foxes rabbits etc.
> ...


He uses traps for the moles :yes:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

bowie said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> > bowie said:
> ...


Oh well, I was painting a vivid picture in my mind of a time between the wars... men in tweed, shotguns resting in the crooks of their arms. The beaters scaring out the moles... "Oh, jolly bad luck Terrence, that was a slippery one that got away." :laugh:

Later,
William


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

> bowie said:
> 
> 
> > William_Wilson said:
> ...


you have a great imagination my friend makes me smile :yes:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

> "The only good mole is a dead mole."
> 
> Oh no. Sorry, for 'mole' read 'Indians.'
> 
> Must get back to my Western on the Family Channel.


Naah! Scotty shaid that aboot Klingons in Staur Trek Cap'n


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

bowie said:


> > bowie said:
> >
> >
> > > William_Wilson said:
> ...


I got one of those green quilted jackets with leather patches on the arms. If I don't have any luck and I think they might be wining then they can try my 12 bore. I'm a sore looser................. :yes:






I've always liked the Yanks because they don't mess about.......................... :thumbsup:


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

> bowie said:
> 
> 
> > > bowie said:
> ...


i want one :wacko:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

> > bowie said:
> >
> >
> > > > bowie said:
> ...


Yes, *YES! *but exactly What are you going to use it for? :clap:


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

Lion killer goes into hiding, crossbow killer regrets killing lion.


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Man went to the doctors with a Mole on his manhood, the doctor reported him to the RSPCA. :biggrin:


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Got another one today and my new kit arrived from molecatching.com

I got 3 tunnel traps and a scissor trap, a run finder thingy and a CD Rom. 20 odd pages to read and about 6 videos.

Mole man charges £40 to set up and £10 a mole so its paid for itself. :biggrin:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I know a much easier way to handle moles... don't cut the grass or pull any weeds. Problem solved! :biggrin:

Later,
William


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Just got another one! Could be I'm just lucky............... artytime:


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

During my spell in hospital prior to my latest hip replacement saga, I would go for occasional walks that took me through a sports college grounds. What was amazing is just how much destruction of the pitches, etc., was being wrought by these pesky little critters. I myself have nothing against moles personally, but then we only have a paved back yard, so I don't have to deal with moles myself.

Just one other thing about this thread: Where is Roger (the Dodger) when you need him. I know that he is in charge of estate management somewhere and knows all there is to know about plants and animals in the park and garden environment.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

> During my spell in hospital prior to my latest hip replacement saga, I would go for occasional walks that took me through a sports college grounds. What was amazing is just how much destruction of the pitches, etc., was being wrought by these pesky little critters. I myself have nothing against moles personally, but then we only have a paved back yard, so I don't have to deal with moles myself.
> 
> Just one other thing about this thread: Where is Roger (the Dodger) when you need him. I know that he is in charge of estate management somewhere and knows all there is to know about plants and animals in the park and garden environment.


Good point, where is the Dodger?..................................... :biggrin:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)




----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Silver Hawk said:


>


Seen that done with a petrol lawn mower except there was no escape..................... :yes:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Have you caught enough for a pair of slippers yet ??










:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

That is terrifying! :laugh:

Later,
William


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

William, you took the words out of my mouth! Utterly repellent and I hope that neither you, dear Bond, nor Big M, are wearing those in front of the fire of an evening. :biggrin:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

> Have you caught enough for a pair of slippers yet ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No need to worry Honor, obviously those are fakes, unless Bond and M only have one foot each, they're two different sizes


----------



## Foxdog (Apr 13, 2011)

Sorted the little bugger in my garden this last week, an old farmers trick is if the varmint is just in a small area, locate a tube open it up carefully and pour in a little diesel/petrol stuff, then cover up again with the removed grass sod. I used two stroke juice from my chainsaw, they hate the smell and disappeared not to been seen again hopefully. Well its not been back since last Thursday so fingers crossed.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

You are right, Mel, and I never spotted that. Interesting method of getting rid of moles, Foxdog, but are you sure that they are not just stoned and wandering around underneath your garden, not yet able to fathom out where they are and why?


----------



## Foxdog (Apr 13, 2011)

Yehhhh mannnn!!!










Just gotta be careful with naked flames :biggrin:


----------

